# DAC installed to get analog out on my second zone



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hope I'm in the right forum.
My system Yamaha RXA2020
Directv 4K mini Genie
Triad Bronze in room LCRs
5.1 in the main zone
Zone 2 to outside speakers

Got a DAC From Amazon today. Taking digital coax out from Genie to DAC. RL RCA Audio from DAC to the correct input 
On my Yamaha. If I switch the audio to Dolby Digital off on the Genie it works fine. Reciever shows PCM. If I switch the audio on the Genie to Dolby Digital it doesn't work. My question is am I getting full 5.1 via PCM? It should sound better as PCM is not as com pressed ad Dolby Digital.
Any thoughts greatly appreciated.
Carter


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Most DACs provide only stereo PCM.

PCM over digital coax is always only stereo (2.0). If you want 5.1 over coax, the signal has to be lossy: either Dolby Digital or DTS. 

If the receiver shows that it's getting PCM, then it is not getting 5.1 or DD. High bitrate DD (as when playing from a Blu-ray disc) can be very good. Early demo music DVDs were quite good, too, even though they were using the lowest DD bitrates.


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

selden said:


> Most DACs provide only stereo PCM.
> 
> PCM over digital coax is always only stereo (2.0). If you want 5.1 over coax, the signal has to be lossy: either Dolby Digital or DTS.
> 
> If the receiver shows that it's getting PCM, then it is not getting 5.1 or DD. High bitrate DD (as when playing from a Blu-ray disc) can be very good. Early demo music DVDs were quite good, too, even though they were using the lowest DD bitrates.


Thanks Selden, When not watching movies (just regular TV programming) I generally use 9 channel stereo as my listening mode on the Yamaha, but for sports and movies I use DD. So in order to get 5.1 from the DTV 4K mini Genie I must set the audio to Dolby Digital correct? Doing this means my second zone won't work. Can you think of any other workarounds, maybe some sort of splitter? Any thoughts very much appreciated.
Carter


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Selden, I am using HDMI from the DTV Genie to my Yamaha and doing all the switching at the receiver. Plus the coax to get audio on zone 2. Does the genie default to coax if it's hooked up, then HDMI? Maybe the Genie only has one or the other active, but not both. I'll get in touch with DTV for some insight. Before the DAC I had to have the TV on and headphone jack (3.5 mm to RCA) plugged into the Yamaha input for zone 2. My purpose for the DAC was to allow audio zone 2 with the TV off.
Any thoughts on this and on my first post greatly appreciated.
Carter


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

According to the manual for the mini-Geni, in addition to HDMI (which presumably is connected to your TV), it includes both a digital audio output and a proprietary multipin connector. If you don't have the multipin adapter cable, contact DirecTv for one. That cable provides analog audio outputs. I think you should be able to use the analog connections for stereo for Zone 2 and the optical connection for surround sound in the main zone.

Edited to add:

I wrote this before seeing your second response, but the principle is the same: just connect the Genie's Right and Left analog outputs to the stereo CD inputs on the receiver. You might lose the audio from the surround speaker channels, but that shouldn't matter a lot.


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi again Selden. TV is connected via HDMI to the Yamaha HDMI out 1, all video switching is done at the Yamaha. I just checked the connections on the back of the Genie mini..USB, HDMI, Toslink, coax, and the F connector input. No multi pin connector. I do believe the non 4K mini I used to have had one of those connectors. Calling DTV to get clarification. Thanks a million, will check back when I get answers.
Carter


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi again Selden, just got off the phone with DTV, they couldn't tell me which is the default audio out HDMI or coax. It appears to me that it's one or the other, not both. The support lady wasn't very knowledgeable (didn't seem to know the difference between the regular genie mini and the 4K version). I'm stumped, but remain convinced there is a way to do this. 
Thanks a million,
Carter


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I did find this DAC, which is supposed to convert 5.1 DD into stereo. I dunno if it'll help:

http://www.amazon.com/D07-Advanced-Digital-Analog-Converter/dp/B00BB4AECI


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Selden, I'll give it a try. My temporary solution is to stream XM radio via my SONOS Connect to zone 2. I will look to see if any network streams like NBC CBS ABC are available. I can get CNBC and CNN now. Seems to me that both HDMI AND COAX should be active at the same time on the genie mini. I'll give the DAC you suggested a try. I don't see where it specifically says Dolby Digital to 2 channel. I'll see if I can find any info on the DAC company's website.
I'll keep you posted.
Carter


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Selden, 
Bought the Gefen version despite a lot of negative reviews, most of them are 5 years old so I suspect things are different with Gefen these days. It's a lot more than the Fiio 07, but I've sold Gefen products before and they were generally pretty good. It arrives Friday, and I'll let you know how I make out.
Carter


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Selden, thanks for they DAC recommendations, Gefen arriving today. My 3050 arrives today or tomorrow. Was wondering if there was a way, or a trick, to copy settings from my 2020 to my 3050. Maybe to a USB thumb drive. Since all my settings would be identical on the new reciever, it would sure save me a lot of time. Thanks as per usual.
Carter


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, I suspect that the internal data format is not compatible between the two receiver models. 

The Web interface for the 3050 includes a backup/recovery option which can be used to copy its internal settings to the computer. See page 113 of the 3050's owner's manual.

Unfortunately, the 2020's Web interface doesn't include that feature. It can only save and restore from a memory internal to the receiver.


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

selden said:


> Unfortunately, I suspect that the internal data format is not compatible between the two receiver models.
> 
> The Web interface for the 3050 includes a backup/recovery option which can be used to copy its internal settings to the computer. See page 113 of the 3050's owner's manual.
> 
> Unfortunately, the 2020's Web interface doesn't include that feature. It can only save and restore from a memory internal to the receiver.


Thanks Selden. Time would be saved, but where's the fun in that


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you thank you Selden. Gefen DAC installed, works great. Has a light for inputs coax or Toslink, doesn't seem to run hot as many reviews have said, and again most of the reviews that I read were 5 years old.
On to my next question:
I currently have a 5.1 setup on my 2020, with 2 subs. Thinking about adding a pair of Atmos speakers which would sit on the top of my credenza over left and rights aiming towards the ceiling. Is this setup 5.1.2 that I've seen referred to a lot on the forums? Would it be OK to place the speakers as indicated above? They would be about a foot from the ceiling and aimed after reflection back to the sweet spot.
Your thoughts are very much appreciated and thank you again for the DAC advice. I could if necessary install these Atmos speakers in ceiling, but WAF might not allow for that. This new setup will be with my 3050.


----------

